

Flat World schools textbook publishers with free Web editions - warwick
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/08/flat-world-schools-textbook-publishers-with-free-web-editions.ars

======
timwiseman
This has a lot of potentially. Personally, I would prefer to have both a
hardcover and pdf version of all my textbooks. It would make things like
searching much easier.

